# Hunting pics??



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hope to see everyone post up some nice pics!!  Won't be long


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I just bought my first digital camera this summer, Mine will hopefully start with doves, Then onto Turkeys and deer with any luck


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

toss in a greenhead and a honker to get ya a full house. lol


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Im SOOOOOOOO Ready to go Deer Hunting, I dont hunt Birds, But I do go after Coyote, Fox & Deer. Ill have some Pictures too  I hope anyway.  
Cat Mazter


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Any type of hunting pics will work Cat!! Nothing better than to see how everyone is doing no matter what they prefer. Hoping to put up a few yote pics myself.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

This should wet you whistle a little Chessie.
it is from 2 years ago.
Banded Goose in my hands


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

I finally got lucky last year and harvested this bear from the mountains of Northcentral Pennsylvania. The picture is altered to remove the garage clutter and then overlaid onto a scenic view from the hunt area. Mabey another will come my way this year?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

What part of PA wre you in in? Just curious, I Hunt Allegheny National forest in Forest County and hunt the Brockway Duboise area which is more north central.
Ski


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Near Sinnemahoning (sp?) off Wycoff Run Road in Cameron County. I have been trying for 12 years prior to being successfull. Last year there were 2,972 bears harvested by 132,181 bear tag holders for an average success rate of one in 44 hunters. I ain't that good...just lucky. My brother also got one when we went to get mine out out of the woods. I have written about the season, and it will be published in the near future. I can't say more now, but will happily post on here when I can.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Wally Your killing me with jewerly lol
Paul awesome pics, Not often you get to see some bear pics.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I cant wait until Deer Season Opens, Everything is ready in the woods, I just need to shoot a few nites & get back in the groove.

Nice Bear Paul, Nice Pictures from all as well.

An 8 Point from 2 years ago









Cat Mazter


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

This is a buck a buddy of mine shot year before last. It walked/trotted right by me first, but I had to pass on it because I shot a 7 point the day before.

Sadly, the guy in the picture died of cancer shortly after muzzleloading season last year. He was the nicest guy in the world, and missed by everyone that has ever had the pleasure of meeting him. Deer season will never be the same.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Cat Nice looking deer, bet your getting pumped for this year after looking at that pic again.lol

Het sorry to hear about your friend, that is a huge deer he has there, can't imagine having to sit and watch it walk by. lol


----------

